# Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter



## wolke (30. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Teichbesitzer!
Hier stelle ich meinen Schwimmteich vor den ich am bauen bin.
Als Erstes erst mal eine Skizze.
Da kann man am besten sehen wie ich es mir vorstelle.
 
Weitere Bilder folgen.....
Gruß Wolke


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolke,

herzlich willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen  .
Das Prinzip kommt mir bekannt vor  . 
Du willst noch einen zusätzlichen Skimmer mit eigener Pumpe installieren?. Das ist nicht schlecht, denn Skimmer mit Schwerkraft funktioniert zwar, aber da müssen die Bodenabsaugungen zu sein.
Als Filter brauchst du aber nur etwas für den groben Schmutz, oder willst du viele Fische einsetzen?
Hast du schon angefangen? Wie sieht dein Teichumfeld aus? Lässt sich die Form noch etwas "schwungvoller" gestalten? 
Stell mal ein paar Bilder rein.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo wolke dann will ich dich mal Ofiziel begrüssen,nachdem wir uns gestern abend in der shoutbox schon "gesehen" haben 

Hier bist du gut aufgehoben........ 


lg Chris


----------



## Redlisch (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

@thias


			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolke,
> 
> Du willst noch einen zusätzlichen Skimmer mit eigener Pumpe installieren?. Das ist nicht schlecht, denn Skimmer mit Schwerkraft funktioniert zwar, aber da müssen die Bodenabsaugungen zu sein.



Warum funktionierts es dann bei mir ? Ich habe immer eine von 3 Bodenabsaugungen und den Skimmer an.

Axel


----------



## thias (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Warum funktionierts es dann bei mir ? Ich habe immer eine von 3 Bodenabsaugungen und den Skimmer an.
> 
> Axel


 
... ich auch, aber das ist der Sog am Skimmer relativ schwach mit einer 6000l Pumpe


----------



## wolke (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Leute.
Thias sein Schwimmteich hat es mir sehr angetan und der ist einfach super geworden....der zusätzliche BA und Skimmer wird schon mal vorgesehen,damit ich nicht wieder wasser ablassen muß.Fische sollen erst mal nicht rein.Ziel-Saug-Prinzip ist von NG.Leider habe ich das glück, das ich nicht viel zeit habe um mehr am teich zu arbeiten ,und wenn hab ich glühende hitze oder es hat geregnet........aber ürgendwann wird auch mein Schwimmteich fertig.
Teichumfeld ist schon fertig und bin mit zufrieden.Werde anfangen neue Bilder einzustellen.
Gruß Wolke


----------



## wolke (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Leute, hier noch ein paar bilder.
So sah unser "Garten" mal aus.....
Kinder groß und wer soll ihn wohl pflegen....
Auf gehts, mit der wühlerei.


----------



## wolke (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Den Fahrer ist nichts Passiert !
Nur ich habe einen riesen Schreck bekommen.
Meine hilfreiche Familie bei der "Arbeit"


----------



## wolke (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Pause......


----------



## wolke (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Und nun für jeden eine Schaufel....das macht Spaß


----------



## wolke (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

nun der Vlies und die Folie


----------



## mein-garten-online (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo,
sieht doch schon gut aus  . So viele Helfer hät ich auch gern, muß meistens allein schuften  .
Wie willst du die Treppe im hinteren Teil gestalten? 
Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Teich!


----------



## wolke (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Arno.
Die Treppe soll so bleiben. Es soll nur ein notausgang sein !
Später soll noch ein kleiner Steg mit einer V4A Treppe rein.
Zur zeit bin ich am Füllen, 1200l die Std. das dauert erst mal ein paar tage und dann gehts an die randgestaltung.Ich hoffe das ALLE am WE da sind.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Ufermatte auf die EPDM-Folie befestigt wird??

Gruß wolke


----------



## KamiSchami (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

hi, sehr schöne baubeschreibung !! gruss kami


----------



## Annett (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolke,

wenns die Ufermatte von Naturagart ist... dann ruf doch dort mal fix durch. 
Hier gabs bisher nur Leute, die sie mit dem von NG existierenden "Kleber" auf PVC befestigt haben.
Ansonsten: ordentlich einschlämmen und rein hängen - oben gut befestigen (Steine?) und abwarten. 
Irgendwann sollten sie absinken.

P.S.: Krasses Projekt.


----------



## Manfred42 (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolke!

Das mit der U-matte auf EPDM kleben, wird nicht gehen, denke ich.
Weil PVC u. EPDM sich nicht , oder zumindest nicht dauerhaft, verkleben lassen. Aber kannst ja fragen bei NG, kost ja nix. Ich würds auch so machen wie Annett es beschrieben hat.

Gruß   Manfred


----------



## thias (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*



			
				wolke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Arno.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Ufermatte auf die EPDM-Folie befestigt wird??


 
Hallo Wolke,

das geht ja gut voran  .

Die Ufermatte kann man nur mechanisch befestigen, also Steine, Substrat, Mörtel, Klemmen...  die Ufermatte ist eigentlich nur ein Vlies. Man kann die Ufermatten aber mit einem Heißluftgerät miteinander verschweißen.
Oder meinst du die Verbundmatte? Das ist eine dünne PVC-Folie mit aufgenadelten Fasern.

Eine Frage: Willst du die Folienwände "nackt" lassen? Das Wasser wird so klar sein, dass mann jede Falte sieht. In einem Schwimmteich wird ja auch nichts zuwachsen und Mulm wird auch nicht in Größenordnungen den Boden abdecken...


----------



## wolke (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Wasser Marsch..... Ich bin der Erste 

1200 l die Std. das dauert......
Am WE gehts weiter mit der Ufermatte wenns wetter mitspielt.

Gruß Wolke


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Moin,

also mir ist bei den Temperaturen draußen so schon nicht gerade WARM.
Aber wenn ich dann solche Bilder sehe, gehen mehrere Schauer über den Rücken.... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. *schüttel*  

Hast Du Dir schon Gedanken über die Randgestaltung/Kapillarsperre gemacht? 
Auf keinen Fall zu zeitig Abschneiden... schneidet sich so schlecht wieder dran.


----------



## Redlisch (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also mir ist bei den Temperaturen draußen so schon nicht gerade WARM.
> Aber wenn ich dann solche Bilder sehe, gehen mehrere Schauer über den Rücken.... brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. *schüttel*



Dafür kommt einen das Wasser dann wärmer vor, und das delta T ist auch nicht so groß.
Ich fand es unangenehmer bei 34°C Luft ins 12 °C kalte Wasser zu steigen : 

Axel


----------



## rolf007 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolke,
ein ganz großes Kompliment für Deine Bilddarstellung über Deinen Teichbau. Da liegt ja viel Arbeit drin, aber bei soviel Helfern hattet Ihr bestimmt auch Spass. Bin neugierig, wie es weiter geht und wie das Endprodukt aussieht.


----------



## wolke (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo, wieder ist ein stück geschafft... 
Habe jetzt zum grösten teil die Kappilarsperre fertig
und habe auch die ufermatten zum grösten teil drin.
Leider leider muß ich nochmal nachbestellen. naja ,lieber so
als zuviel übrigbehalten.Über die matten habe ich maurersand genommen
weil da ein wenig Lehm mit drin ist und habe ihn mit einer wurzelbürste ein wenig eingerieben.Ein paar Steine zur sicherheit damit die Ufermatte sich nicht
anhebt. und wieder Wasser marsch....
Pflanzen wurden auch schon einige gepflanzt.
Die Wasserpflanzen kommen auch diese woche von NG.
Und hier die neuen Bilder.
Bis Bald


----------



## wolke (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Ich noch mal...
Damit der sand nicht im Schwimmbereich rieselt habe ich mir kleine "Würste" aus schwarzen Unkrautvlies nähen lassen und mit Kies gefüllt und mit Kabelbindern miteinander verbunden.
Gruß Wolke


----------



## Annett (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolke (ein richtiger Name wäre irgendwie persönlicher  ),

da Ihr die Kapillarsperre noch nicht fertig habt, hier noch ein Beitrag zum Thema.... vielleicht ist er unnötig. Aber lieber einmal zuviel etwas gesagt, als das Ihr hinterher nochmal ran müßt.

Und hier noch ein angefangener Fachbeitrag zum Thema von Thias.

Vielleicht hilfts ja was.


----------



## wolke (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Annett.
Habe mir nochmals einiges durchgelesen (Kapillarsperre und ufermatte)
und habe mir überlegt doch lieber den Schwimmbereich mit Mörtel und Kies zu
gestalten..........
Mit dem Sand hat es mir nicht gefallen und ich möchte mich ja nicht jedesmal ärgern......grins
Übrigens : Man nennt mich Claudio.
Gruß C.

PS.: Mein Arbeitstrup hat sich schon sehr drüber gefreut über die anstehenden Arbeiten........


----------



## wolke (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

und wieder ist ein stück geschafft.
Mein Sumpfbereich ist jetzt auch mit Folie ausgelegt.Dort sollen dann verschiedene sorten von "Fleischfresser" rein und noch so einiges an Wollgräsern. Hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## wolke (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo .
Wieder ist ein "Stück" geschaft.
Hier die Bilder


----------



## B ausm westen (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hi Claudio,

 sieht echt klasse aus!
ganze arbeit


----------



## günter-w (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Claudio,
Sieht doch schon gut aus. Zu deinen Fleischfressenden Pflanzen hab ich noch eine Anmerkung. Ob ein Sumpfbeet reicht mag ich zu bezweifeln Ich kenne die Pflanzen aus dem Moorbeet. Das __ Wollgras ist nicht so anspruchsvoll das wächst in beiden Bereichen. Auf jeden fall weiterhin viel Spaß beim Bau und immer klares Wasser


----------



## wolke (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Leute.
Zur Zeit ruhen die restlichen Arbeiten am Schwimmteich.
Wasser ist nach erster erster Alge fast wieder klar.
Habe aber noch eine eine Oase-Pumpe 12V-50W am laufen,
da ich nicht weiß ob sie über den winter aus sein muß??
Sie sitzt 60cm tief in einem Behälter von NG.
Ersten frost hatten wir letzte nacht.
Über antwort würd ich mich freuen.
Besinnliche Weihnachtszeit


----------



## günter-w (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolke,
die Pumpe kannst du ausschalten wenn der Deckel isoliert ist, Wenn du jedoch einen Teil eisfreihalten möchtest lass sie weiterlaufen. Wenn du sie ausschaltest und der Auslauf zufriert dann warten bis das Eis wieder getaut ist. Bei mir läuft die Pumpe durch und habe immer im Winter einen eisfreien Einlaufbereich. Bisher haben es meine Fische die letzten acht Jahre gut überstanden.
Noch eine kleine Anmerkung von mir, du darfst gerne mit deinem Vornamen signieren so unpersönlich sind wir doch nicht!
Gruß  Günter


----------



## wolke (10. März 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Teichbesitzer
Der Frühling naht und es kribbelt mir in den Fingern.....
Habe mir noch einige Wasserpflanzen besorgt und möchte einige davon
in meine Pflanztaschen Pflanzen. Ich möchte Kokosfasern nehmen. Sollte man
auch noch etwas Lehm dazu tun ??? oder langen die Fasern aus??
Werde auch noch 2 halbwüchsige Seerosen in Weiß (Hermine) einsetzen.
Nadelsimse,Wasser-Hahnenfuss,__ Wasserfeder,__ Schwanenblume,Pfeilblatt,__ Igelkolben
__ Hechtkraut und Krebsscheren für den Grund.

Lieben gruß an alle, Claudio

PS. Bilder folgen natürlich auch noch


----------



## Annett (11. März 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Claudio.

Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und nimm keine Kokosfasermatten.
Die Suche wird zu diesem Begriff sicher genug auswerfen....
In Kurzform "Sie verrotten innerhalb weniger Jahre - vor allem am Übergang zwischen Wasser und Luft".

Inge hat schöne Taschenmatten genäht - vielleicht kann das Deine Frau auch? 
Oder Du schaust mal bei Naturagart rein. Die haben sowas schon fertig im Angebot....


----------



## wolke (11. März 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Annett.
Die Kokosfasern sollen in Pflanztaschen rein die wir auch selbst genäht haben.
Die Taschenmatten verrotten nicht.....hab ich wohl falsch formoliert......
Mein Gärtner hat mir leichten Brechstein mitgegeben der mit wasser wieder schweer wird. Mal sehen wie es klappt.
Gruß Claudio


----------



## wolke (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Teichbesitzer....und alle anderen natürchlich auch.

Habe unseren Teich mitlerweile fast fertig.....Hurra 
Und möchte euch natürlich noch ein paar Bilder zeigen.
Mit dem Schreiben hab ich es halt nicht so   
Auf einen Schönen Sommer.
Hier in der nähe von Hannover warten wir wieder drauf!! :evil 
Euer Claudio


----------



## wolke (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*



			
				wolke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Teichbesitzer....und alle anderen natürchlich auch.
> 
> Habe unseren Teich mitlerweile fast fertig.....Hurra
> Und möchte euch natürlich noch ein paar Bilder zeigen.
> ...



PS.: Die Bilder sind vom Mai.


----------



## schilfgrün (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mein kleiner "Schwimmteich" mit Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Claudio, 

Du hast einen wunderschönen und sehenswerten Schwimmteich - spann uns doch nicht auf die Folter  und stell Deine neuen Fotos ein!!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------

